# No inician las X's, driver nvidia :(

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Tengo una tarjeta PCI-Express Nvidia 8 Series, y segun la pagina de nvidia.com el driver estable para mi tarjeta es el nvidia-drivers-180.51, lo he instalado desde portage y se realizo la instalacion sin erorr alguno pero sigo sin cargar las X's, lo que sucede al realizar startx es que la pantalla se pone en negro y con una iluminacion blanca que recorre el monitor de arriba abajo (una sola vez) y nada.... tengo que hacer CTRL+F1, despues CTRL+C y ya puedo usar la terminal....

```
shell# emerge nvidia-drivers

shell# eselect opengl set 2   # 1=xorg 2=nvidia

shell# modprobe -r nvidia

shell# modprobe nvidia

shell# startx
```

He aqui los WW Log de xorg.

```
shell# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/".

(WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "AIGLX"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Tatung YOSUNZAN3-1003-15 (CRT-1) contradicts

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     itself: mode "640x480" is specified in the EDID; however,

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     the EDID's valid VertRefresh range (55.000-72.000 Hz)

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     would exclude this mode's VertRefresh (72.8 Hz); ignoring

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "640x480".
```

Y aqui el Xorg.0.log completo.

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux server 2.6.27-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Tue Apr 21 21:28:13 CDT 2009 i686

Build Date: 26 April 2009

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Apr 28 22:58:22 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 Series GPU"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/").

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "AIGLX"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e65c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 8

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2970 card 105b,0cc5 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2971 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 105b,0cc5 rev 01 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 105b,0cc5 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 105b,0cc5 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 105b,0cc5 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 105b,0cc5 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 105b,0cc5 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev e1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b8 card 8086,27b8 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 105b,0cc5 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c0 card 105b,0cc5 rev 01 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 105b,0cc5 rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0422 card 1462,0740 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 1282,9102 card 3030,5032 rev 40 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 11ab,4320 card 105b,0cc5 rev 14 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfde00000 - 0xfdefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdd00000 - 0xfddfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0422) rev 161, Mem @ 0xfa000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xf8000000/25, I/O @ 0xdf00/7

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdef8000 - 0xfdefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdfff3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfdff8000 - 0xfdffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f903 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdef8000 - 0xfdefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdfff3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfdff8000 - 0xfdffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f903 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdef8000 - 0xfdefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdfff3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdff8000 - 0xfdffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f903 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.51  Thu Apr 16 19:32:09 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  180.51  Thu Apr 16 19:08:39 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdef8000 - 0xfdefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdfff3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdff8000 - 0xfdffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f903 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdef8000 - 0xfdefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdfff3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdff8000 - 0xfdffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f903 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowSHMPixmaps" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8400 GS (G86) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.86.41.00.90

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8400 GS at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Tatung YOSUNZAN3-1003-15 (CRT-1)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Tatung YOSUNZAN3-1003-15 (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel

(--) NVIDIA(0):     clock

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Tatung YOSUNZAN3-1003-15 (CRT-1) contradicts

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     itself: mode "640x480" is specified in the EDID; however,

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     the EDID's valid VertRefresh range (55.000-72.000 Hz)

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     would exclude this mode's VertRefresh (72.8 Hz); ignoring

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "640x480".

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (76, 72); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdef8000 - 0xfdefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdfff3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdff8000 - 0xfdffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f903 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse1: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

Dentro de la configuracion del xorg.conf estoy cragando Driver "nvidia".

```
shell# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "glx"

    #Load   "GLcore"

    Load   "bitmap"

    Load   "int10"

    Load   "vbe"

    Load   "ddc"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "1"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

   Option "AIGLX" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "My Monitor"

    HorizSync       31.5 - 50.0

    VertRefresh     55.0 - 72.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    4096

     Identifier     "nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 Series GPU"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    #Driver         "vesa"

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option "AllowSHMPixmaps" "1"

    #Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 1"

    Device         "nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 Series GPU"

    Monitor        "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       32

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Last edited by Diabliyo on Wed Apr 29, 2009 8:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Txema

Pega tu xorg.conf

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Pega tu xorg.conf

 

He actualizado el post y he agregado mi configuracion del xorg.conf.

bye bye

----------

## Txema

¿Podrías poner la marca y modelo exacto de tu monitor?

Además de tu xorg.conf, la sección

```
Section "Extensions" 

   Option "Composite" "1" 

   Option "Composite" "Enable" 

   Option "AIGLX" "on" 

EndSection
```

Dejala así:

```
Section "Extensions" 

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Saludos.

----------

## Diabliyo

Bueno eso de las Composite no importan mucho porque es para lo de Compiz.....

La informacion de mi Monitor es: Synaps 14pulgadas LCD Monitor Modelo: GN1451.Last edited by Diabliyo on Wed Apr 29, 2009 5:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

los warnings no nos sirven de mucho, no tienes ningún error en el log de las X ?

saluetes

----------

## Diabliyo

 *gringo wrote:*   

> los warnings no nos sirven de mucho, no tienes ningún error en el log de las X ?
> 
> saluetes

 

Nop, no sale ningun error (EE), puros II y WW.

----------

## Frostwarrior

Pega la ultima parte del Xorg.log.

Si es necesario desde el primer mensaje de nvidia para delante.

----------

## Txema

Deja tu xorg.conf así:

```
Section "Monitor" 

    Identifier     "My Monitor" 

#    HorizSync       31.5 - 50.0 

#    VertRefresh     55.0 - 72.0 

EndSection
```

```
Section "Screen" 

    Identifier     "Screen 1" 

    Device         "nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 Series GPU" 

    Monitor        "My Monitor" 

    DefaultDepth    24 

    SubSection     "Display" 

        Depth       8 

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

    EndSubSection 

    SubSection     "Display" 

        Depth       16 

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

    EndSubSection 

    SubSection     "Display" 

        Depth       24 

        Modes      "nvidia-auto-select"

#        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

    EndSubSection 

    SubSection     "Display" 

        Depth       32 

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

    EndSubSection 

EndSection
```

Y nos cuentas qué tal.

Saludos.

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Gracias a ambos por sus respuestas...

Txema al agregar el Mode "nvidia-auto-select" y comentar las dos lineas que mencionas en Section "Monitor", sucede exactamente los mimo y el Xorg.0.log dice exactamente lo mismo...

OJO: he actualizado el post prinicpal agregando el Xorg.0.log completo !...

Aprovecho para hacer enfasis a un error que sale en el Xorg.0.log marcado con WW, que eS:

```
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Tatung YOSUNZAN3-1003-15 (CRT-1) contradicts

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     itself: mode "640x480" is specified in the EDID; however,

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     the EDID's valid VertRefresh range (55.000-72.000 Hz)

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     would exclude this mode's VertRefresh (72.8 Hz); ignoring

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "640x480".
```

Este Warning menciona a ACPI, no tengo idea que hacer con este error, ya que sigue apareciendo en el Xorg.0.log mas reciente aun !!...

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Cada vez que instalo cualquier version de los drivers nvidia-drivers, me sale lo siguiente durante la instalacion.

```
echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

   echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";   \

   echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

   echo;      
```

Creen que eso influya en que no pueda levantar las X's con el driver nvidia ???....

Posteriormente al ver el "error", realize:

```
shell# cd /usr/src/linux/

shell# make oldconfig && make prepare

shell# emerge nvidia-drivers

shell# eselect opengl set nvidia

shell# modprobe -r nvidia

shell# modprobre nvidia

shell# startx
```

Pero sale el mismo error durante la instalaicon del nvidia-drivers y sin X's  :Sad: ...

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> Hola:
> 
> Cada vez que instalo cualquier version de los drivers nvidia-drivers, me sale lo siguiente durante la instalacion.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

no a mi me aparece tambien.

cuando haces modprobe nvidia, no te tira ningun error?

proba haciendo un 

```
modprobe -v nvidia
```

tenes que hacer 3 cosas

el eselect.

modprobe nvidia

arrancar el demonio hal

arrancar el demonio dbus

startx

con eso bastaria.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> no a mi me aparece tambien.
> 
> cuando haces modprobe nvidia, no te tira ningun error?
> 
> proba haciendo un 
> ...

 

Lo he realizado como me lo indicas y durante el proceso no he obtenido ningun error, solamente al realizar startx me indica en pantalla lo siguiente:

```
shell# eselect opengl set nvidia

shell# modprobe -v nvidia

shell# /etc/init.d/hald restart

shell# /etc/init.d/dbus restart

shell# startx

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly. 

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
```

Los nvidia-drivers que actualmente tengo son:

```
shell# emerge --search nvidia

*  media-video/nvidia-settings

      Latest version available: 177.80

      Latest version installed: 177.80

      Size of files: 1,313 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA Linux X11 Settings Utility

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 180.51

      Latest version installed: 180.51

      Size of files: 52,388 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA
```

Mi tarjeta es:

```
shell# lspci |grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS (rev a1)
```

----------

## pelelademadera

bueno, hace un revdep-rebuild, tenes que emerger gentoolkit. pero es muy poco probable que una dependencia rota produzca esto.

te diria que el problema esta en la configuracion del kernel o del link al mismo

fijate si con esto lo arreglas:

hace un

```
eselect kernel list

eselect kernel set #  ///el # es el numero del kernel. el que estas usando, x ahi esta marcado uno que no es con el que booteas

emerge nvidia-drivers

reboot
```

y ahi proba

----------

## Diabliyo

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> bueno, hace un revdep-rebuild, tenes que emerger gentoolkit. pero es muy poco probable que una dependencia rota produzca esto.
> 
> te diria que el problema esta en la configuracion del kernel o del link al mismo
> 
> fijate si con esto lo arreglas:
> ...

 

Ya he corrido anteriormente y ene ste moneto tambien revdep-revbuild, sobre el kernel, tengo seleccionado el que actualmente tengo instalado  :Very Happy: ....

```
shell# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

[1] linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r10 *
```

revdep-rebuild no menciono error alguno !!...

----------

## pelelademadera

bueno amigo, creo que acabe con las opciones que tenia para el caso.

tenes configurado el kernel como dice el handbook? si es asi. la verdad que no se como ayudarte....

es todo lo que puedo decir

----------

## Evincar

Bueno, te toca recompilar el kernel, ahora mismo no se que puede ser, pero quizás el interfaz ACPI "deprecado"...A ver si luego tengo acceso a mi máquina y te lo puedo decir

¡Un saludo!

----------

